# Lets See Those Christmas Lights



## oldognewtrick (Dec 18, 2010)

Mine is the house on the right.


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 18, 2010)

Too Funny! Good job - I bet you worked really hard on that.  & I bet your neighbor's proud too.


----------



## Blue Jay (Dec 18, 2010)

Boy, wish I had thought of that. Good Going Old Dog


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 20, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Mine is the house on the right.



Awesome. Is it really your house?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 20, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> Awesome. Is it really your house?



no...got it in an e-mail and thought it was kinda cool.


----------



## SirGSS (Dec 20, 2010)

His house or not.. That still is pretty freaking amusing.  :rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 20, 2010)

SirGSS said:


> His house or not.. That still is pretty freaking amusing.  :rofl:



Man, I guess I'm not the only "Hick From The Sticks" round here.

Welcome Sir.


----------



## SirGSS (Dec 21, 2010)

Nossir!  Born and raised in the sticks of Florida, then moseyed my way on up past 'bama and to the big cit-uh.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 21, 2010)

Spent 3 years in Titusville, Cocoa area....glad to be in Tennessee:trophy:


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 21, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> no...got it in an e-mail and thought it was kinda cool.




After I posted my question I saw it elsewhere.


----------



## lily694 (Jan 20, 2011)

lol


----------

